# Looking for a recommendation for guide.



## jmhall87 (Jan 21, 2013)

Catching a redfish on the fly has long since eluded me. Not for lack of trying I'd like to find a reasonable priced guide on the upper Texas coast to put me on fish and make them bite. I'd like this to be a learning experiment rather than just catching limits I want to learn how why and what they do to be about to target redfish on the fly. I also have my own gear if that's a factor.


----------



## duck commander (Sep 19, 2005)

Steve Soule or Scott Null both great options.


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

All of the above and Jeremy Chavez at http://www.castingtales.com.


----------



## Back Bay Rods (Jul 16, 2012)

Scott Null


----------



## nsea (Feb 25, 2013)

Jarid Malone. Very chill dude, excellent guide. But as to bargain hunting for guides just remember you get what you pay for. Don't skimp on the guide, buy less stuff.

http://www.jmflyfishing.com/


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

*The guide is not the answer*

The guide is not the answer on why redfish have eluded you- I dare say- not trying to be rude . Please don't take offense- the question is your ability - and your commitment to the art of flyfishing. There are many a place one can go on the upper Texas coast and get a shot at a redfish and you don't have to pay $700 a day to do it. If I. An help you out I will be happy to give you locations and tips on how to make this happen .


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

crw91383 said:


> All of the above and Jeremy Chavez at http://www.castingtales.com.


X2


----------



## Earfixr (Mar 1, 2013)

X2 on Scott Null. His boat is perfect and he can put you on the fish.


----------



## AlaskaTex (Mar 9, 2006)

Capt. Thomas Barlow another good option.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Scott & Steve are not just good guides, but good guys as well.


----------



## salty wounds (Feb 24, 2011)

nsea said:


> Jarid Malone. Very chill dude, excellent guide. But as to bargain hunting for guides just remember you get what you pay for. Don't skimp on the guide, buy less stuff.
> 
> http://www.jmflyfishing.com/


X2. Jarid is an awesome guy and will put you on the fish. Check out his website as stated above or you can see recent catches on FB as well. good luck!

https://www.facebook.com/pages/JM-Flyfishing/519818474741120?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------

